# finding bluewater



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this may help........

http://onearth.jpl.nasa.gov/WK/daily_planet/


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I sure would like to be fishingin South Florida.LOL


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

no doubt ...thats some pretty water.....


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

this is of this morn.. and a little better view of whats going on... its getting a lil cleaner around the nipple...


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. It does look like it is clearing up. I'll find out tonight.


----------

